# awww, Spartacus hates losing...



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

:cryin: 
Cancellara claimed that the remainder of the Tour of Flanders field rode against him on Sunday, and damned winner Nick Nuyens (Saxo Bank-SunGard) with the faintest of praise for the manner of his triumph.

“*I’m very happy: there were fifty of them behind a gladiator*,” Cancellara continued. “It was a spectacle and a double satisfaction: I lost by trying to win, the others rode only to make me lose. And in the end the one who was always in the wheels won. Congratulations to Nuyens, but *for me [winning] like that has no value*.”

Although his hopes of winning the Flanders-Roubaix double for the second successive year have been dashed, Cancellara believes that he is the favourite to collect his third Hell of the North on Sunday.

“In Flanders I was the only one of the big riders in front, and so I would say I am still the number one favourite,” he said. “I am the only man in the world who can make an attack like the one in Flanders, or in Roubaix in 2010. Everybody knows that if I’m at 100 percent they have to fasten their seatbelts, like on an aeroplane.”
:cryin: 

awwww, boo freakin hoo.


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

i agree with cancellara.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

This is why Im not the biggest Spartacus fan. 

Hey Sparty-Farty......Youre the Champion of the event, and considered one of the top competitors in the Sport. Yes....others will "gun" for you. YOU are the main guy. YOU are the top dog. YOU are the one everyone is trying to beat. 

He loves all those yellow jerseys...he loves being called Spartacus...he loves the spoils of victory, but *****es and whines about the downside to being on top? 

If you cant deal with the downside of being the best in your sport, then get the **** OUT of organized pro sports and go back to showing off on club rides in Switzerland.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

danahs said:


> i agree with cancellara.


I agree with him, but it comes off badly if _*he*_ says it.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Hubris before a fall... maybe if the gladiator doesn't attack from 60k out and bonk, he might just make it work next time.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

And while Im at it...the backhanded shot at Chavanel is totally bush league. 

"Only one of the big riders?" Go to hell on one of those yellow bikes with your matching yellow gloves, and yellow handlebars and yellow shoes you have made for you a week before the Tour, you presumptious prick.

Yeah...."fifty people behind you"....WATCHING YOU PEDAL SQUARES ON THE MUUR AND THE TIME GAP COUNTING DOWN TO ZERO LIKE A CLOCK ON NEW YEARS EVE.

And people say Lance was a jerk. At least when he **** the bed and had to face a microphone dehydrated so bad his lips were white as a ghost, he was man enough to admit he ****ed up.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

everything he said sounds spot on to me. and i'm an all-things-Haussler fan for the classics.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> Hubris before a fall... maybe if the gladiator doesn't attack from 60k out and bonk, he might just make it work next time.


I will say it gets me pretty revved for Paris-Roubaix. 

btw, wasn't Chavanel already out in front whenever Fartacus "tried to do something special"?

I think it is weak sauce to slight other riders after getiing pipped. too bad, so sad..

Boonen:""I was just a bit too short to be in the mix in the sprint," said Boonen, who ended up fourth. "I'll be stronger next week.

"When Fabian got away on the Leberg, I didn't have the legs to follow him, and it was still early in the race," 

My favorite cocaine cowboy on wheels plays to win, also. but when you dont have enough left, you don't have enough left...

maybe Nyuens should have "recognized" Fartacus' greatness and let him slide on by...


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

"Winning by sitting on wheels has no value"

By that rationale, about 2/3 of the wins in pro cycling are worthless.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

danahs said:


> i agree with cancellara.


I agree too. Watch the race, Nuyens took a pull at the front for a total of 10 seconds in the entire race. He was lucky to be riding other people's wheels at the right time, it was a wheelsucker's win, Pozzato must be jealous.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Geez Fabian, why the Chavanel hate?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Pozzato did make a lame attempt to wheel suck, although didn't seem to really pay off. 

I think Spartacus was right. The ONLY way to beat him was to make him do ALL of the work. Even then, he still made the podium. The only problem was that the attack was probably way too early, even for Spartacus. Another 10-20km later and he would have ridden them all off his wheel and kept going.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Fabian, welcome to road racing. You must be confusing this with a time trial...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

AJL said:


> I agree with him, but it comes off badly if _*he*_ says it.


Agreed. Looks like humility is not one of his qualities...


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

SilasCL said:


> Hey Fabian, welcome to PROFESSIONAL SPORTS


FIXED


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

so today we think Garmins strategy with 60km to go was ok I take it. 
Pozzatto's fanclub is recruiting.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

SilasCL said:


> Hey Fabian, welcome to road racing. You must be confusing this with a time trial...


Agreed...

In the end, nobody will remember the effort put out by Cancellara but they will remember who won. As they say....Race "SMARTER" not "HARDER".

The strongest rider rarely ever wins the race, but the smartest rider almost always does


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

den bakker said:


> so today we think Garmins strategy with 60km to go was ok I take it.
> Pozzatto's fanclub is recruiting.


Silly comment. Fans critquing strategy and actual competitors whining about it, especially a day after a loss, are two totally different things.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

RkFast said:


> Silly comment. Fans critquing strategy and actual competitors whining about it, especially a day after a loss, are two totally different things.


right, only people sitting on the couch should have an opinion, got it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Wookiebiker said:


> The strongest rider rarely ever wins the race, but the smartest rider almost always does


I agree, but it seemed to take a collaborative effort among many teams to lose it for Spartacus. Sure, it worked, but it took all those teams to Pozzato him.


----------



## jtimmer1 (Mar 28, 2009)

he won PR and Flanders last year by being the strongest.

he was without food/ drink for quite a while until the gap got to 60 seconds, hence the cramping. 

Watching nuyens beat SC and FC at the end was sickening, even though SC was only where because he rode FC's wheel for what, 40km?


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with Fabian as well.

A wheelsucker's win does not make him a great racer. Period. No matter how rosy someone tries to paint it.

But Nuyens did prove that he's a worthy Pozzato wannabe. :idea: 

Epic sports battles happen when you see stellar performances by 2 or more athletes with almost superhuman resolve to prevail. Spartacus put in his all out effort there, but no one else was man enough to take on the challenge and duke it out with him.

Instead, we saw teams *****footing it and only riding to neutralize him instead of racing on their own merits and strengths. And yes, in the end the wheelsucker weaseled away the win. Where's the glory there?

So hooray for all the leachers and sly monkeys of the sport. Makes for some really lame cycling events.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

spade2you said:


> I agree, but it seemed to take a collaborative effort among many teams to lose it for Spartacus. Sure, it worked, but it took all those teams to Pozzato him.


In the end, ruling out PED's, it doesn't matter how you win...as long as you win.

People can say what they want on this forum, but if anybody in this forum was put in the same position they would do the exact same thing as Nick Nuyens.

If Fabien had rode a smarter race instead of trying to ride them off his wheel...he would have won...however he chose the "Ivan Drago" technique of "I will crush you" and lost...however, he's having a hard time accepting it which is just "Sour Grapes" :cryin: 

Don't get me wrong...I love to watch him ride a bike because he's flat out awesome...however he was outsmarted and out raced on Sunday. Sucks for him, but it's great for Nuyens.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Doolab said:


> I agree with Fabian as well.
> 
> A wheelsucker's win does not make him a great racer. Period. No matter how rosy someone tries to paint it.
> 
> ...


The win. The win is where the glory is. It doesn't matter how you win, a win is a win. You'll notice Pozzato has never won Flanders.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

man you guys are funny - I suggest RAAM or Tris for you to watch. This is cycling to win you have to be strong and smart. Nick was both Sunday and won, full stop. 

Cancellara is a great rider and clearly much stronger than Nick (and most of the rest) but you have to put it all together on the day today (which Nick did) Its not the TT of Flanders you have to actually out smart and out ride the others to win. 

I will totally agree other teams rode to neutralize Cancellara because he showed last year that if you don't you have no chance against him, I think it back fired on QS and BMC (really the only 2 teams to have multiple riders there at the end) but you might as well call Gilbert a wheelsucker (I mean he made one attack and then just sat in right?). 

Nuyens knew what he was could do (sorry once again anyone who things you are just easily slipsteaming on that course is deluding themeselves this is not a office park crit). To make the final selection you have be strong, to make the final selection andthen go with the winning move you have to great. 

This ride reminds me alot of cancellara's ride at worlds two years ago, he comes storming out on the last lap and then proceeds to ride his head off but withe no smarts and gets beat. The guy is a great rider and rides withe alot of heart but to expect people to just roll over because he attacked or just give him the win because he did a bunch of work and to sully someone elses achievement is a bit of sour grapes. 

You will note Nick wasn't over there patting himself on the back saying he was as great as FC, he knows he stumbled on a perfect aligment of events that let him use his strengths to win a big race.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

kbiker3111 said:


> The win. The win is where the glory is. It doesn't matter how you win, a win is a win. You'll notice Pozzato has never won Flanders.


I wonder if Nuyens learned something from his second place in 2008?

Maybe, FC will learn something from this race?


----------



## jtimmer1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Fabian is still awesome, that is hard to refute.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

jtimmer1 said:


> Fabian is still awesome, that is hard to refute.


He is a awsome rider but that comment was far from the class he usually shows on and off the bike.


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

Doolab said:


> ...
> Epic sports battles happen when you see stellar performances by 2 or more athletes with almost superhuman resolve to prevail. Spartacus put in his all out effort there, but no one else was man enough to take on the challenge and duke it out with him.
> 
> Instead, we saw teams *****footing it and only riding to neutralize him instead of racing on their own merits and strengths. And yes, in the end the wheelsucker weaseled away the win. Where's the glory there?
> ...


Are you sure you watched the same race? I wouldn't call BMCs chase or gilberts attacks or ballans attacks or thomas' pulls or flechas attacks *****footing. Canc is clearly strong but he needs to be less of a douche about it and give credit where credit is due starting with how despite being a god he was unable to ride chavanel off his wheel before he cramped (and he tried)


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

what we really need to be discussing is why FC was not bad ass enough to do this http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/videozone/MG_opvallend/1.997262


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> what we really need to be discussing is why FC was not bad ass enough to do this http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/videozone/MG_opvallend/1.997262


hell, yeah!

+11billionty


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

32and3cross said:


> what we really need to be discussing is why FC was not bad ass enough to do this http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/videozone/MG_opvallend/1.997262


:lol: :lol:

Awesome!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Wookiebiker said:


> In the end, ruling out PED's, it doesn't matter how you win...as long as you win.
> 
> People can say what they want on this forum, but if anybody in this forum was put in the same position they would do the exact same thing as Nick Nuyens.
> 
> ...


I agree it's just tactics, but it took so many riders from multiple teams to try to squash him and he still ended up on on the podium ahead of all but two. I don't recall seeing so much effort on a single rider like that. It's not a matter of right or wrong in my book, just an observation.


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

Eh, Cancie's post-race emotions are understandable. He couldn't get Chav to work with him and make it a two-man race. But my guess is he'll come to realize he has to UPDATE his strategy. His 2010 wins were amazing but the rest of the field is no way going to let him obliterate them again in 2011. These are HARD MEN and do not take kindly to being humbled/schooled/embarassed. If Cancie's in the break, LET HIM DO THE WORK! DO NOT HELP! I think Cancie will win again but never like he did in 2010.

Could be wrong though...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

besides, this year is more difficult to fit motors on the bike as there could be X-Ray tests....


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> besides, this year is more difficult to fit motors on the bike as there could be X-Ray tests....


should kept a camelbak under his jersey


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

"Only one of the big riders"???????????


What the hell is he talking about? He needs to go back home and watch the race again. Nuyens raced a very smart race and Chavanel rode by himself for a long time too. I guess Chavanel wasn't one of the "big riders" even though I know I'm not the only one that had him picked for the win last Sunday. 

What about the group that finished right behind him? Gilbert, Hincapie, Boonen, Ballan? I guess they all just wheelsucked him the entire way to the finish line, still finishing behind his tragically exhausted, heroic, gladiator body. 

It was a good race and a lot of strong riders raced HARD to get to the finish ahead of everyone else. I saw Nuyens taking plenty of pulls himself. OF COURSE they were racing against him. It's all good and well when he rides away and nobody can follow but when he goes and gets chased down he complains about the fact that his competitors were actually RACING and not just letting him win. 

Somebody is getting too big for their britches. They overestimated their ability, didn't win, and now have a boo boo face over it.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey FC - where were your teammates? How come you had no support over the last 60K? Perhaps you need to have a chat with your DS because I suspect Quickstep, BMC, and Garmin are already making plans for this coming Sunday that involve frustrating, isolating, or using you.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

jtimmer1 said:


> he won PR and Flanders last year by being the strongest.
> 
> he was without food/ drink for quite a while until the gap got to 60 seconds, hence the cramping.
> 
> Watching nuyens beat SC and FC at the end was sickening, even though SC was only where because he rode FC's wheel for what, 40km?



Watching Chavanel beat him in the end was sickening? How long did Chavanel ride solo before his ride with Fabian started? It was a longer distance than he rode with Fabian. Chavanel rode the most aggressive ride of the race, stayed out in front longer than anyone, and deserved his place on the podium. 

In the end, what happened was that Fabian attacked, reached Chavanel, and couldn't drop him. The infallible, unbeatable, gladiator couldn't drop the Chavanel that had already been riding solo for 50k. I'm sure that he expected Chavanel to just fold and fall away like people had been doing lately when he made such moves but he didn't. He followed him. He held onto him. He outsprinted him at the line. This confused Fabian....... Chavanel was supposed to immediately crack when he caught him. So, Fabian blamed his loss on the fact that he wouldn't work with him. 

There can't be any hate for Chavanel. I don't see any sense in a strategy that involved helping Fabian out at that point. He had already been riding solo for 50k when Fabian got there! After riding solo for 50k he was supposed to keep taking pulls for the fresher defending champion to help him stay fresh so that he could attack his exhausted self 15k from the finish never to be seen again? Fabian can say whatever he wants to about panache but there is a lot of panache involved in staying solo for 50k in one of the worlds hardest races, then holding on to the pace of one of cycling's strongest cyclists for another 40k or so, and then still getting across the line before him. That was the greatest display of panache in the race. I don't care what Fabian says about it. It's definitely a lot more panache and class than attacking someone who had already been riding solo for 50k, getting pissed that you couldn't drop that person and that they didn't help you out at that point, losing to them, and whining to everyone about how none of your competitors would help you win


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Lazy Spinner said:


> Hey FC - where were your teammates? How come you had no support over the last 60K? Perhaps you need to have a chat with your DS because I suspect Quickstep, BMC, and Garmin are already making plans for this coming Sunday that involve frustrating, isolating, or using you.



I noticed this.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

RkFast said:


> This is why Im not the biggest Spartacus fan.
> 
> He loves all those yellow jerseys...he loves being called Spartacus...he loves the spoils of victory, but *****es and whines about the downside to being on top?


Same here and agreed. I don't know why, as I don't know the guy, but I've always had this feeling that if he wasn't a great bike racer (or excellent soccer player I believe), he'd just be eurotrash. No basis for this thinking, just a hunch.
Normally he says the right things, but that when he's on top. In a n instant like this when when he doesn't get his way is when the real feelings come out.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Most people don't remember the Merckx era... similar things happened all the time. I don't recall ever seeing a quote from Eddy along the same lines as FC's.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

ehhh.... that was pretty far from what Fabian was saying after the race. 

I'm thinking this is team/media sensationalizing. Someone told him to say this stuff. Fabian doesn't normally say that kind of crap. Schleck did the same thing right after he moved to Leopard - started saying stupid stuff about Contador. 

Fabian, this isn't professional wrestling. Stop making yourself look stupid.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Infini said:


> ehhh.... that was pretty far from what Fabian was saying after the race.
> 
> I'm thinking this is team/media sensationalizing. Someone told him to say this stuff. Fabian doesn't normally say that kind of crap. Schleck did the same thing right after he moved to Leopard - started saying stupid stuff about Contador.
> 
> Fabian, this isn't professional wrestling. Stop making yourself look stupid.


Why not? This is great stuff. Better than the usual boring quotes many athletes use.
We need more trash talking. 

Cancellara doesn't need to say anything, he can leave his legs to do the talking, but this type of quotes would only raise the stakes and make the next race more interesting to watch.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Infini said:


> ehhh.... that was pretty far from what Fabian was saying after the race.
> 
> I'm thinking this is team/media sensationalizing. Someone told him to say this stuff. Fabian doesn't normally say that kind of crap. Schleck did the same thing right after he moved to Leopard - started saying stupid stuff about Contador.
> 
> Fabian, this isn't professional wrestling. Stop making yourself look stupid.


make sure you pronounce Leopard _just_ right


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Dear Fabian;
The winner is often not the strongest but the smartest. 
Smoochies,
Nick Nuyens


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I am reminded of Hinault. . . .

"I race to win, not to please people."

Plenty of these guys are *******s on the bike, why should they be saints at the microphone?


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wookiebiker said:


> In the end, nobody will remember the effort put out by Cancellara but they will remember who won. As they say....Race "SMARTER" not "HARDER".
> 
> The strongest rider rarely ever wins the race, but the smartest rider almost always does


i agree with the second point, but i'm not so sure about the first point; i'd disagree with it. in a year or so, i can almost guarantee i won't be able to tell you who won Flanders '11, but will be able to tell you it wasn't Cancellara after his effort. JMO obviously.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

55x11 said:


> Why not? This is great stuff. Better than the usual boring quotes many athletes use.
> We need more trash talking.
> 
> Cancellara doesn't need to say anything, he can leave his legs to do the talking, but this type of quotes would only raise the stakes and make the next race more interesting to watch.



Acyally we don't you can keep the trash talking for Nascar and WWW thanks.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> I noticed this.


Spartacus does not need domestiques. Domestiques need Spartacus.

Does Chuck Norris need domestiques?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> Most people don't remember the Merckx era... similar things happened all the time. I don't recall ever seeing a quote from Eddy along the same lines as FC's.


Because Eddy was universally beloved during his era, right? I seem to remember a few comments from him, Maertens, and De Vlaeminck when things didn't go their way. They were great cyclists, but they were far from perfect.

They're athletes at the top of their game, not politicians. If they slip up and say something honest once in a while (whether I agree with it or not), I generally let it slide. If it becomes a pattern (like with Cavendish), then I start disliking a rider.

I know if I pulled a double, I'd be talking all sorts of smack (between doing lines of coke off a stripper's back with Boonen).

As for Nuyens, he reminds me of the kid who won the race in _The Rider_. He crossed the line first, so he won. He rode a smart race, so he deserved it. Simple as that. No weakling has ever won the Ronde. You have to be smart, you have to be strong, and you have to be lucky. Nuyens was all three.

I think Chavanel should have worked with Cancellara, because I think he could have beaten him in the sprint and won. At the very least, he would have ended up with the same position on the podium. He worked hard though, and rode a hell of a race.

Although I prefer the Ronde to Paris-Roubaix, I think there's going to be a great race coming up this weekend- especially if it rains.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

I love how the couch potatoes on this board are actually directing their posts to Cancellara.
Absolutely hilarious. 

Garmin gets bashed by the Cat 5 brain trust on here for racing like Nuyens but when Cancellara does the bashing, OMG, suddenly it's not kosher.

W...T...F...


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

55x11 said:


> Why not? This is great stuff. Better than the usual boring quotes many athletes use.
> We need more trash talking.
> 
> Cancellara doesn't need to say anything, he can leave his legs to do the talking, but this type of quotes would only raise the stakes and make the next race more interesting to watch.


Once you refer to yourself as a gladiator you stop being one. It just isn't appealing. If you think you are the greatest and you need to tell everyone then you obviously aren't.

Fabian can't win by brute strength anymore. I think the peloton showed that they can answer him. He's being too optimistic if he thinks they are going to just let him ride like he did last year.


----------



## guyc (Mar 16, 2011)

DZfan14 said:


> Once you refer to yourself as a gladiator you stop being one. It just isn't appealing. If you think you are the greatest and you need to tell everyone then you obviously aren't.
> 
> Fabian can't win by brute strength anymore. I think the peloton showed that they can answer him. He's being too optimistic if he thinks they are going to just let him ride like he did last year.


He showed that he can still do it in E3 and I wouldn't be too sure about P-R yet.

He's pure class. From start to finish. A real racer as he showed in both M-SR and Flanders. He's not content to follow wheels. 

We should be applauding him for that. 

And I wouldn't be at all surprised to see this interview has lost something in translation.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

how refreshing! well most of what he said was true, flanders and PR are races for warriors...sure nuyens won sucking wheel for 260kms, really who wants to see a smart (ie: wheel sucker) win these illustrious races! 

as for fabian's comments, they seem out of place to his usual demeanor....but u have to think that every time he wins, he get accused of motors, gold bearings, and now teams are colluding to stop him winning.

perhaps he's playing mind games for PR or maybe he's been talking to Mario:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cip...&ns_source=cyclingnews&ns_linkname=0&ns_fee=0


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

guyc said:


> He showed that he can still do it in E3 and I wouldn't be too sure about P-R yet.
> 
> He's pure class. From start to finish. A real racer as he showed in both M-SR and Flanders. He's not content to follow wheels.
> 
> ...


Cancellara is FAR for "pure class." This is not the first time he pulls out the Little Lord Fauntelroy routine. Go watch him during any GT, especially when he's in the lead. GOD FORBID someone in the peloton rolls in front of him or doesnt take a pull to his liking. He starts rolling his eyes, whinging, yelling and throwing up his hands more than a drunk starlet on Rodeo Drive. 

"Everyone is trying to take me down".

Thats becuase youre the Champion, you ass.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

32and3cross said:


> Acyally we don't you can keep the trash talking for Nascar and WWW thanks.


Its WWE, not WWW.

And its NASCAR, not nascar. 

And ever hear of Bernard Hinault? 

If youre going to be an elitist prick, at least be accurate about it.


----------



## guyc (Mar 16, 2011)

RkFast said:


> Cancellara is FAR for "pure class." This is not the first time he pulls out the Little Lord Fauntelroy routine. Go watch him during any GT, especially when he's in the lead. GOD FORBID someone in the peloton rolls in front of him or doesnt take a pull to his liking. He starts rolling his eyes, whinging, yelling and throwing up his hands more than a drunk starlet on Rodeo Drive.
> 
> "Everyone is trying to take me down".
> 
> Thats becuase youre the Champion, you ass.


Ever watched Hinault in his prime?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with Fab... He worked his arse off and was beat by numbers not strength. However.. a win is a win is a win. So better luck next time I guess?


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

guyc said:


> He showed that he can still do it in E3 and I wouldn't be too sure about P-R yet.
> 
> He's pure class. From start to finish. A real racer as he showed in both M-SR and Flanders. He's not content to follow wheels.
> 
> ...


Yeah but E3 is E3. It's not as hotly contested.

I just read somewhere that his comments were lost in translation. Or at least Fabian tried to say that in English on twitter. This is the first time he has said something that outrageous. He should have just let his legs to the talking.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not sure that I completely understand how everyone defines "class" here. I use the term sometimes but apparently it has another definition from the one that I have been using. I've heard plenty of comments about him being whiny and he's been known to do some things considered a bit "off color" by the peloton. Nuyens did what he had to do to win the race and it worked. He is a champion and won one of the biggest races in cycling. There are no arguments that Cancellara can make against him there that couldn't be used against him for doing things like attacking in a feed zone. When he did that his fans defended him and said "it's a race; you do what you have to do to win." How is that different?

Fabian has become a modern superhero on the bike. He is amazing and so strong that it is incredible. At the TT worlds a couple of years ago, when he came in so far ahead of everyone else that he was able to sit up and celebrate to the line, I was shaking my head in disbelief. Those kinds of performances win you legions of fans that elevate you to god-like status and people hate to see their deities fail. There's a recently retired cyclist that is discussed often in these forums who, though he has given the world some reason to believe that he might not be the most agreeable human being around, has legions of adoring fans who will defend him tooth and nail no matter what he says or does. I think Mr. Spartacus has reached the same status and some people are so blinded by their gladiator worship that they can't accept the fact that someone else won the race and another person finished ahead of him that may have been the person who put on the most impressive physical performance of the race. I think someone else has been so blinded by their own self-worship that they are in the same predicament.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> I'm not sure that I completely understand how everyone defines "class" here. I use the term sometimes but apparently it has another definition from the one that I have been using. I've heard plenty of comments about him being whiny and he's been known to do some things considered a bit "off color" by the peloton. Nuyens did what he had to do to win the race and it worked. He is a champion and won one of the biggest races in cycling. There are no arguments that Cancellara can make against him there that couldn't be used against him for doing things like attacking in a feed zone. When he did that his fans defended him and said "it's a race; you do what you have to do to win." How is that different?
> 
> Fabian has become a modern superhero on the bike. He is amazing and so strong that it is incredible. At the TT worlds a couple of years ago, when he came in so far ahead of everyone else that he was able to sit up and celebrate to the line, I was shaking my head in disbelief. Those kinds of performances win you legions of fans that elevate you to god-like status and people hate to see their deities fail. There's a recently retired cyclist that is discussed often in these forums who, though he has given the world some reason to believe that he might not be the most agreeable human being around, has legions of adoring fans who will defend him tooth and nail no matter what he says or does. I think Mr. Spartacus has reached the same status and some people are so blinded by their gladiator worship that they can't accept the fact that someone else won the race and another person finished ahead of him that may have been the person who put on the most impressive physical performance of the race. I think someone else has been so blinded by their own self-worship that they are in the same predicament.


Why do you love cancer so much?


----------



## guyc (Mar 16, 2011)

Regardless of how hotly contested E3 was (and that was in no way a 2nd-tier field) he still demonstrated the ability to do something that no other rider could. 

He absolutely animated Flanders. Without him riding like he did, a genuine champion fighting for his title (reminding me of Evans last season). He failed to do so, but he's still got a 2nd and 3rd in the two monuments this season. Whether his attack was pulled back on the Muur because of dehydration we'll never know but boy can he fight. 

I've got absolutely no problem with Nuyens winning. He rode a great race and clearly had form, plus benefitted from the expected showdown between Canc, Boonen, Gilbert and Haussler. 

For me Cancellara shows class on the bike. He's not an obsessive patron like Hinault, but rides with style, grace, elegance and power. His bike handling is sublime, his descending equally so. He appears to have no flat-spot in his pedalling, and picks superb lines through corners, allowing himself to open up a bike-length or more seemingly at will. That's often all he needs. 

Then in July he aims for a prologue and TT win, and utterly buries himself for his GC rider. 

For me, that's class.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

DZfan14 said:


> Why do you love cancer so much?


It's hard to describe. There's just something about it.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

guyc said:


> Regardless of how hotly contested E3 was (and that was in no way a 2nd-tier field) he still demonstrated the ability to do something that no other rider could.
> 
> He absolutely animated Flanders. Without him riding like he did, a genuine champion fighting for his title (reminding me of Evans last season). He failed to do so, but he's still got a 2nd and 3rd in the two monuments this season. Whether his attack was pulled back on the Muur because of dehydration we'll never know but boy can he fight.
> 
> ...


1st tier field, 2nd tier effort. Big difference.

Scheldepris is today. Some of the big guns will be riding but probably not racing too much. Same deal. 

You said the guy was all class. On the road sure he is a beast. But assuming his statement wasn't lost in translation somehow, then he definitely isn't all class on the bike. It will basically be bulletin board material for other teams.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

I agree with FC too. It felt "cheap" to watch Nuyens sprint for the win. we could debate all day about validity but he wasn't the most deserving (whatever that means). everyone rode against FC, he miscalculated his strength, and NN benefited from Quick Step and BMC's tactics and work.

I dunno, for the Ronde, a spectator wants to see a real Lion roar, not a jackal slip in and steal the spoils. but it happens...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

RkFast said:


> Its WWE, not WWW.
> 
> And its NASCAR, not nascar.
> 
> ...



Whatever who cares about that sh!tshow anyway. There that elitist enough for you, you jackwagon?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

DiegoMontoya said:


> I love how the couch potatoes on this board are actually directing their posts to Cancellara.
> Absolutely hilarious.
> 
> Garmin gets bashed by the Cat 5 brain trust on here for racing like Nuyens but when Cancellara does the bashing, OMG, suddenly it's not kosher.
> ...


Well, I certainly appreciate being schooled by a member of our 'Cat 5' brain trust. Who p*ssed in your Wheaties today?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*which is why*

I said it is hard to repeat at Flanders. Everything has to align and when you are top dog everyone is watching you and gunning for you reducing your odds

Leopard had no back up for Fabian. QS had Chav up the road / in the break and Boonen right behind. Far better strategically, Nuyens was there when it mattered and made the winning jump as did Chavanel which shows his savvy after that long in the front. Maybe we should change FCs nickname to 'the Ox' plenty strong, but not so bright and irritable


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> I said it is hard to repeat at Flanders. Everything has to align and when you are top dog everyone is watching you and gunning for you reducing your odds
> 
> Leopard had no back up for Fabian. QS had Chav up the road / in the break and Boonen right behind. Far better strategically, Nuyens was there when it mattered and made the winning jump as did Chavanel which shows his savvy after that long in the front. Maybe we should change FCs nickname to 'the Ox' plenty strong, but not so bright and irritable


lolz.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

A Spartacus fan I am...

Yet, I must say that interview was not one of his shining moments.
Fabian fancies himself a Patron - so he needs to act and speak with more class.

Chav and NN rode great, although different, rides. It shows a lack of sportsmanship to disrespect them in that way after the race.

Fabian admitted that he hit the turbo too early (in an effort to intimidate and embarrass the others?) and then complains that no one helped him win!

Sorry Spart, you still rule the TT and are a Classics rider above the par, but you acted poorly by saying what you did. Lost some respect for the person if not the rider.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

the first commandment in pro cycling: win.
the second commandment: win, and if possible win in style.

Nuyens used what he had to the best possible result. that's racing. those bashing nuyens for not winning in style? wtf. should they have told him before the race that he wasn't eligible to win because he couldn't stay away for 60k?
seems like FC was alittle overconfident. attacking when he did because of "the historic significance of his victory" only sounds good if you pull it off. otherwise, you sound like an *ss. By the way, why didn't he attack chavenal during the 40k they were away? from tv, he looked like he was half pedaling 75% of the time.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I agree with Fab... He worked his arse off and was beat by numbers not strength. However.. a win is a win is a win. So better luck next time I guess?


Precisely. 
Fabian has been a major beneficiery of many days in the yellow jersey because of a prologue when he may not have been the 'most deserving' in the following sprint days. He's also used team strategy to keep it a couple of extra days. So to complain in this instance seems whiney (IMO)
Also after what Chavanel did in last years TdF to regain yellow, puts that high on the 'riding with courage' list. So his dis of Chav was pretty low.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

He must have not had his motorized bike.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nd13ARuvVE&NR=1


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bas said:


> He must have not had his motorized bike.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nd13ARuvVE&NR=1


omg!
why is the cycling world so silent about this?
The truth must out on this new development.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Remember everyone sitting on Boonen's wheel a few years ago? Spartacus didn't complain about those wheelsuckers did he? 
Perspective is everything.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> If Fabien had rode a smarter race instead of trying to ride them off his wheel...he would have won...however he chose the "Ivan Drago" technique of "I will crush you" and lost...however, he's having a hard time accepting it which is just "Sour Grapes"


The hard part for him to accept is that he feels the only strategy available to him was to attack. No one else would have attacked so he had to make the race. I think that is true but he did make mistakes. The attack with Chavanel was run down by a well organized effort led by BMC. After that he was not capable of a strong attack. Chavanel and Boonen were both stronger at the finish. Nuyens was just cagey - cagey won


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

The Weasel said:


> Same here and agreed. I don't know why, as I don't know the guy, but I've always had this feeling that if he wasn't a great bike racer (or excellent soccer player I believe), he'd just be eurotrash. No basis for this thinking, just a hunch.
> Normally he says the right things, but that when he's on top. In a n instant like this when when he doesn't get his way is when the real feelings come out.


How could anyone not like Cancellara? Do you hate Jens Voigt too?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Cancellara was largely unnoticed by the field. They were all riding against Chavanel, including FC. How's that for a different perspective?

People complain when they're dissappointed. I've heard way worse on club rides.

FC rode a great race. He animated all the critical moments. Chavanel really deserved the MVP award imo. He was out front the longest, he was the one element that prevented FC from running away with it (Boonen was dropped, Chav covered for him). He covered every move that mattered. Nuyens had 1/1,000,000 luck to see the break caught and be close enough to get on the last one. Many other guys had the same opportunity but only one was able to take it. Let's not forget, he did just have a big win before this one. The guy ain't chopped liver...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup, great point*



Cinelli 82220 said:


> Remember everyone sitting on Boonen's wheel a few years ago? Spartacus didn't complain about those wheelsuckers did he?
> Perspective is everything.


people have been marking Boonen for 5 years which is why it is so impressive he won back to back Rondes and went 1 and 2 in Paris Roubaix those years

the fact that any rider wins multiple April Classics impresses me far more than multiple TdFs
You don't have to win a stage to win the tour. These guys are marked men and still coming through victorious.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> people have been marking Boonen for 5 years which is why it is so impressive he won back to back Rondes and went 1 and 2 in Paris Roubaix those years
> 
> the fact that any rider wins multiple April Classics impresses me far more than multiple TdFs
> You don't have to win a stage to win the tour. These guys are marked men and still coming through victorious.


amen to that. winning a classic race with a target on your back is extremely difficult.


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

Cancellara has to give others their due. A sprinter rides wheels until they get to the finish. To do otherwise would be stupid. Cancellara has to attack like he does because he can't sprint (although he did pretty good at M-SR). He led out early because he saw that Tom was about to bridge. In fact Boonen has more skills than Cance does: he was a great TTer to begin with (he made his mark early in prologues) and had a wicked sprint. Now that he has sacrificed his sprint to improve his attacking skills, he still would beat Fabian in a sprint hands down. Fabian is still at 180 lbs. after being a pro 5+ years: just about the heaviest guy out there. He can only climb the shortest monts and TT like nobody else. His success is because he can do one thing only, and he's the best in the world at it.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

"Like" button?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> How could anyone not like Cancellara? Do you hate Jens Voigt too?


I had the chance to meet a bunch of the pros at the Tour of Qatar earlier this year. Many were very open, welcoming, easy to chat to and get autographs etc, including Eddy Merckx even though I approached him while he was queuing for the buffet! Wiggins, Boonen, Renshaw, Cavendish were all friendly.

FC spent most of the pre-race period sitting in the team car and spoke to no-one except on his mobile phone. He came across as arrogant, and the same was true last year when he came here.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

mudrock said:


> Cancellara has to give others their due.


Actually he hasn't which is the point of this thread. Specificly he said Nuyens win had "no value" basicly saying that it wasn't really worthy win (he may have meant it different but when you say it like that tit comes off like your dis the achievement and the man who made it). He comes off a sore loser.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

DiegoMontoya said:


> ... the Cat 5 brain trust ...


This is still making me laugh.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

mudrock said:


> Cancellara has to give others their due. A sprinter rides wheels until they get to the finish. To do otherwise would be stupid. Cancellara has to attack like he does because he can't sprint (although he did pretty good at M-SR). He led out early because he saw that Tom was about to bridge. In fact Boonen has more skills than Cance does: he was a great TTer to begin with (he made his mark early in prologues) and had a wicked sprint. Now that he has sacrificed his sprint to improve his attacking skills, he still would beat Fabian in a sprint hands down. Fabian is still at 180 lbs. after being a pro 5+ years: just about the heaviest guy out there. He can only climb the shortest monts and TT like nobody else. His success is because he can do one thing only, and he's the best in the world at it.


This analysis is way too simplistic. Cancellara dropped Boonen on the climb many times, including this and last year's Flanders. So he can climb and attack on a climb just fine.
I wouldn't say Boonen is outstanding time trialist - very short prologues are more like long sprints than true time trials. 

Boonen is about 180 lbs too, and it's not about the weight, it's about power/weight ratio. I would argue Cancellara is a better climber, he often works for his team on early slopes in TdF, along with Jens Voigt - not something Boonen can do.

I agree that Cancellara had to get rid of Boonen, and perhaps had to surge and drop Chava and Nuyens if he wanted to win, but he is human after all. However, Nuyens is not nearly at the level of Boonen in terms of sprinting, and even then Boonen is the sort of rider who attacks a lot and makes the race his own instead of just following wheels. The same goes for Hushovd, another great sprinter who can do well in classics. Which is why I think it is important for Nuyens, or Farrar or Sagan or anyone else who wants to be a successful sprinter in classics, they need to attack, not just follow wheels. I am not sure I will remember the win by Nuyens as a spectacular, heroic or classy - the words that describe it better are opportunistic and flaky. It's a win nonetheless, just not a very memorable one. In contrast, Boonen's or Cancellara's races are all very memorable, even when they fail to win.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> I had the chance to meet a bunch of the pros at the Tour of Qatar earlier this year. Many were very open, welcoming, easy to chat to and get autographs etc, including Eddy Merckx even though I approached him while he was queuing for the buffet! Wiggins, Boonen, Renshaw, Cavendish were all friendly.
> 
> FC spent most of the pre-race period sitting in the team car and spoke to no-one except on his mobile phone. He came across as arrogant, and the same was true last year when he came here.


You like taking shortcuts don't you ?

Some people just do not like to mix with the crowd. That doesn't make them arrogant. And the people he had on the phone were probably more important to him than a bunch of unknown cycling groupies.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

T0mi said:


> You like taking shortcuts don't you ?
> 
> Some people just do not like to mix with the crowd. That doesn't make them arrogant. And the people he had on the phone were probably more important to him than a bunch of unknown cycling groupies.


in the end of the day, those groupies are the reason he gets a pay-check doing what he does.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

T0mi said:


> You like taking shortcuts don't you ?
> 
> Some people just do not like to mix with the crowd. That doesn't make them arrogant. And the people he had on the phone were probably more important to him than a bunch of unknown cycling groupies.


stupid cycling fans.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

den bakker said:


> in the end of the day, those groupies are the reason he gets a pay-check doing what he does.


Not really. He gets a pay check from the people who buy an expensive high end trek because he won with more or less the same bike or who buy a mercedes benz because he has the star on his jersey.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

55x11 said:


> even when they fail to win.


a loss is a win... 

a pre-race Cancellara says, 
_“For me, it’s however it comes,” he said. “I know what it is to jump from the front, or from behind, step by step like last week. I know how it is when you’re alone in front, or when there are two of you. I know a lot of different scenarios. I think I can say that maybe I could have a perfect scenario with whatever comes my way because *I know how to handle all situations*...."_

guess not.

a post race Museeuw says, 

_"We didn't have the winner that we expected, but he's always there. Nuyens is a guy who always races his own race, and has his own tactics. He was a little bit behind at times when compared to Cancellara and Boonen but they're usually on another level. But Nuyens is a good rider. He's won some good races and he's won the Tour of Flanders on his terms today, Museeuw pointed out."

"He was the smartest rider. He has to ride this way because he's not as strong as some of the others. He can't attack from 30 kilometres out. He has to play poker with his strength."_

i wonder if that Museeuw guy knows anything about Flanders?

I would note all 3 finalist rode a great race:

Chavanel breaking away first, sustaining the long effort
FC bridging then running into physical troubles
Nuyens crashing, then caught behind a crash fighting his way to the top 3 

All 3 of them saw the race and made what they could of it. But FC acting like the others were undeserving because of his "perfect plan' is pure BullSh(i)t.:thumbsup:


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

JohnHenry said:


> a loss is a win...
> 
> a pre-race Cancellara says,
> _“For me, it’s however it comes,” he said. “I know what it is to jump from the front, or from behind, step by step like last week. I know how it is when you’re alone in front, or when there are two of you. I know a lot of different scenarios. I think I can say that maybe I could have a perfect scenario with whatever comes my way because *I know how to handle all situations*...."_
> ...


Of course Museeuw would have to say something nice about a fellow belgian, but even his comments are somewhat under-handed. "not the winner we expected", "a bit behind at times", "[Cancellara and Boonen] on another level", "but...he is a good rider", "not a strong as others". What a bunch of compliments! 

Look, all Cancellara said was that: he was human, that he overestimated his effort, that it is difficult to make a move when entire peloton is chasing you, that he made a mistake following Boonen early, that some teams (BMC) were racing against him more than for the win, and in the end failed to get on the podium. All absolutely true - even though in my opinion BMC tactic was far better than Nuyens or Cervello. At least it made the race more interesting.

Finally, the most controversial quote:
"And in the end the one who was always in the wheels won. Congratulations to Nuyens, *but for me* [winning] like that has no value."

Also true. For Cancellara or Boonen or Chavanel, winning classics means riding from the front. For Nuyens', Pozzato or Farrar the only way to win classics may be by sucking wheels. I personally too put more value in attacking, mano-a-mano racing in classics like Flanders. So I am with Cancellara there. Why is this such a big deal? This was a great race to watch, possibly THE BEST Flanders in recent memory, but not because of Nuyens - mostly because of Chavanel, Cancellara, Gilbert, Boonen and Ballan. If everyone rode like Gilbert or Chavanel, we would have great race. If everyone rides like Nuyens, Pozzato or Farrar, it is a snoozer, do not bother watching it.

I really wish that cyclists were able to speak their mind more freely. Surely they have some frustrations, and they DO hate losing (what a shocker!), and they don't like certain tactics or certain riders - just let them say it. Seems like a lot of people on this forum only want generic comments from athletes about how their team gave 110%, how they "thank god" for helping them, and how the winner is always a nicest person who deserves it the most.

I would rather much hear colorful and honest commentary from Cancellara, Cavendish, Schleck or Voigt than read some carefully drafted, politically correct, PR filtered generic BS nonsense that all sounds the same.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

T0mi said:


> Some people just do not like to mix with the crowd. That doesn't make them arrogant. And the people he had on the phone were probably more important to him than a bunch of unknown cycling groupies.


Cancellera is a demi-god/rock star. The problem is that he knows it and acts like it. He can turn on the charm for the fans when he wants to, but he can just as quickly turn it off again and come across as aloof or arrogant. I'm a huge Cancellera fan and I can understand his bitterness about not winning, but that doesn't excuse his comments in that interview. Actually I'm glad he didn't win - it made for a great race with a surprise ending.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

55x11 said:


> Of course Museeuw would have to say something nice about a fellow belgian, but even his comments are somewhat under-handed. "not the winner we expected", "a bit behind at times", "[Cancellara and Boonen] on another level", "but...he is a good rider", "not a strong as others". What a bunch of compliments!
> 
> Look, all Cancellara said was that: he was human, that he overestimated his effort, that it is difficult to make a move when entire peloton is chasing you, that he made a mistake following Boonen early, that some teams (BMC) were racing against him more than for the win, and in the end failed to get on the podium. All absolutely true - even though in my opinion BMC tactic was far better than Nuyens or Cervello. At least it made the race more interesting.
> 
> ...


I like the honest statements, too...that way we have something to talk about.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> You like to take shortcuts don't you?
> 
> Some people just do not like to mix with the crowd. That doesn't make them arrogant. And the people he had on the phone were probably more important to him than a bunch of unknown cycling groupies.


Go back and read what I wrote more carefully: I said FC _came across_ as arrogant. I'm aware that a few minutes in the company of a person on a couple of occasions may not give a true insight into their character - and that people like Cavendish who get called arrogant all the time were actually very pleasant in person, and people with more reason to be busy or under pressure (Merckx, Wiggins, Renshaw) were also approachable and pleasant. 

I'd compare the contrasting attitude to fans to Valentino Rossi and Jorge Lorenzo in MotoGP. Rossi _always_ makes time for fans, and even though he was tooling around to get 7th or 8th place in the Qatar GP, his following remains huge. Lorenzo has often been standoffish and remote in the past, brushing past the people who support the sport that pays him, and will never come close to matching Rossi's fanbase no matter how many contrived stunts he pulls.


----------



## chirobike (May 27, 2008)

*Vote for Spartacus*

Did you see the same race I did? Fabian freakin' practically pulled those losers the whole way. He dropped a freaking chase group AND a breakaway. He did most of the pulls and work and then is expected to sprint for a finish. Cancellara is a freaking monster. 

None of these others wheel suckers did any work. WTH do you expect? Look at his record thus far this year...
1st E3 Prijs Vlaanderen
2nd Milan – San Remo
3rd Ronde van Vlaanderen

And now, he's expected to podium at Paris-Roubaix and you want to make fun of the guy. Are you nuts. :mad2:


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

chirobike said:


> Did you see the same race I did? Fabian freakin' practically pulled those losers the whole way. He dropped a freaking chase group AND a breakaway. He did most of the pulls and work and then is expected to sprint for a finish. Cancellara is a freaking monster.
> 
> None of these others wheel suckers did any work. WTH do you expect? Look at his record thus far this year...
> 1st E3 Prijs Vlaanderen
> ...


I don't think anybody is saying he isn't a "Monster", because he is...However, he shouldn't be complaining about taking 3rd, because he didn't race a smart race.

*Basically what you are saying is this:* He pulled so much, chased down breaks and wore himself out trying to get the win and in doing so the other guys should have sat up at the finish and let him win because he's "Freaking Awesome"...:mad2: 

The simple fact is he felt like he was better than everybody else and could just ride them off his wheel, which turned out to not be the case and was stupid on his part. If he uses a little bit of strategy in the RVV he wins...however, he lost and is having a hard time accepting it.

In the end...it only matters who crosses the line first. If you do all the work and lose...all you did is help somebody else win :thumbsup:


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never had a single microphone stuck in my face, and yet I have said sh*t far more arrogant and sounded way more stupider than Fabian's quotes.

As a matter of fact, the list of excuses I have presented at the end of a bike race are much longer than his (on average). 

Disappointment sucks and is sometimes hard to deal with.

I prefer to cut Cancellara slack and focus all my spite on Contador.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> I don't think anybody is saying he isn't a "Monster", because he is...However, he shouldn't be complaining about taking 3rd, because he didn't race a smart race.
> 
> *Basically what you are saying is this:* He pulled so much, chased down breaks and wore himself out trying to get the win and in doing so the other guys should have sat up at the finish and let him win because he's "Freaking Awesome"...:mad2:
> 
> ...


This is basicly what I have been saying too, add to that that him saying Nuyens win had no value is a sour grape comment.

Fabian underestimated his compition and paided the price lets hope he learns from it for Sunday.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

chirobike said:


> Did you see the same race I did? Fabian freakin' practically pulled those losers the whole way. He dropped a freaking chase group AND a breakaway. He did most of the pulls and work and then is expected to sprint for a finish. Cancellara is a freaking monster.
> 
> None of these others wheel suckers did any work. WTH do you expect? Look at his record thus far this year...
> 1st E3 Prijs Vlaanderen
> ...


You off base on a few accounts.

Losers - I think that term goes for anyone not winner right so basicly in the this race that would be anyone not Nick Nuyens since he won the race by being smart and strong enough to make all the correct splits and utilize his talents as a good sprinter from small groups.

You said "He dropped a freaking chase group AND a breakaway. He did most of the pulls and work and then is expected to sprint for a finish." 

Actually yeah since he attacked at the wrong time and wasted his energy then got caught if he wanted a result he is expected to sprint, no one is going to simply slid over and say oh yeah you should take this one since you put in some solid attacks. BTW yeah he's also "expected" to podium at P-R since he set that expectation himself and then told the rest of the peloton to "Buckel Up" he Im fine with some declarations of intent but with them come "expectation" of a result.

BTW actually pleanty of other "wheelsuckers" did work simply making the spints in that race are "work". As nick himself said he wasn't the strongest but he read the race right and won, thats the interesting part of cycling the strongets dosn't allways win you have to use your head too. If we wanted to watch just the strongest win Flanders we should just a TT of Flanders I'm Sure FC could win that everytime.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

55x11 said:


> Why not? This is great stuff. Better than the usual boring quotes many athletes use.
> We need more trash talking.
> 
> Cancellara doesn't need to say anything, he can leave his legs to do the talking, but this type of quotes would only raise the stakes and make the next race more interesting to watch.



Because that is not his style. It's probably not what he was really thinking. Sure, I think it's nice when someone talks some trash and really means it. But I believe the only reason Fabian was saying those things is because he was coached to. I don't like that.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> I prefer to cut Cancellara slack and focus all my spite on Contador.


Fair point!


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

besides the press declarations' charade, i'd still like to notice that riis won 2 consecutive tours of flanders. Nuyens has been around for some time, and cancellara is still strong after his collaboration with riis too 
And i think some sparks will be there backstage, between chavanel and boonen.. no doubt that chavanel would have bagged a win if he hadn't waited for boonen's attack...


----------

